

Researchers Use 'Seafloor Gardens' to Switch on Light Bulb - abustamam
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4679

======
ChuckMcM
It is something of a stretch to go from voltage potential with a small
current, to building amino acids, enzymes, and RNA. But the result is
interesting as a phenomena.

------
Animats
Why is JPL doing bio with NASA money? That's an NSF function.

